# Bugs in Hay and Bunny room



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

So I ordered hay for the 2nd time from http://www.hay-for-pets.co.uk and within a day of opening the bag my rabbit room had bugs in it. Unfortunately I didn't make the connection until a few days later so the room ended up completely infested.

I took the rabbits out and hoovered it up but it wasn't enough. So without thinking I used insect killer spray and then also used r.i.p. fleas for good measure.

The bugs are all dead (I hope) and I've hoovered the room up again but the smell is still there. I don't want to put the rabbits back in with the room smelling and I wanted to know if anyone has any advice to get rid of the smell. Or if I need to do anything extra before putting them back in?

I actually can't believe the extent of the infestation. I won't be ordering from that site again.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I have used Hay For Pets and always been pleased with the quality. I have never heard of bugs before in hay though. What were they?


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Bugs in hay are actually quite common, it can carry fleas, mites, spiders and various other beetle type creatures. It is a warm environment and lots of insects like to make their home there given half a chance.

Some of the bugs found in hay can give itchy bites. 

Not ideal to have them in bagged hay, but is a natural product and no different to the stuff I / you buy straight off the farm, things live in it - in some cases you find things that are not hay inside it.

I would say clean well to get rid of any insecticide residue and maybe air the room for a couple of days before letting the buns back in - the insecticide could cause issues for the buns if any remaining is ingested / licked off feet. A good clean up and a wait for the fumes to disappear on their own should negate that risk - I wouldn't cover the smell artificially because it is just adding yet another potential respiratory irritation for the rabbits when they do go back in


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I aired the room out for a week (LOL I'd have left it longer if they hadn't gotten so restless) and then put them back in.

Turns out that my huge box of Fibafirst had become infested. I was quite annoyed that I had to chuck that out.

No idea what the bugs were. They didn't seem like biters. They were just more of a nuisance to me than either bunny. I didn't like the idea of having them crawling around in my home.


----------

